# hello.does anyone wanna chat?



## cute_cat_girl (Sep 11, 2004)

hello.im new here.do you want to chat?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello Cute Cat Girl and welcome to the forum!  Tell us something about yourself.  My name is Peter and I live in England.


----------



## cute_cat_girl (Sep 11, 2004)

*hey im new here wanna chat?*

hello.im new here does anyone wanna chat??


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: hey im new here wanna chat?*

You have posted this thread twice mate, are you still sleepy?


----------



## cute_cat_girl (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: hey im new here wanna chat?*

hello.im new here does anyone wanna chat??i just got up from one of my naps.lol


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: hey im new here wanna chat?*

Hello and welcome to the forums mate.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 11, 2004)

Do you like Science Fiction or Fantasy?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope that you enjoy your stay here, once you have woken up...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 11, 2004)

Maybe if I had simply said yes......


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 11, 2004)

Er, hi! And threads merged.


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, that is the weirdest thread I've seen in a long time... Whoever merged the threads, keep up the good work!!! 

After reading a few like that, I'll need to go back into therapy!!!


----------



## intensityxx (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks like you've been hit by one of the girl-bots that plague chatrooms.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 11, 2004)

I felt like I was on drugs, and went to bed sharply after this thread(s) entered the world.


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 12, 2004)

Girl-bots??? Never heard of them... Oh, and welcome to you, intensityxx!!!

Where are all these new people coming from??? Aaaaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhh!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 12, 2004)

intensityxx said:
			
		

> Looks like you've been hit by one of the girl-bots that plague chatrooms.


I was just going to comment, this seems to have become a singles bar  

A S L anyone (J/K)


----------



## The Master™ (Sep 12, 2004)

A S L??? Annoying Sarcastic Lizard??? Oh, you mean Lacey!!! 

Is this a singles bar??? Where are the drinks??? And are us dirty old married men allowed in??? 

I still don't know what a girl-bot is...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 13, 2004)

Age Sex Location, but I think that I prefer your definition.

Girl-bot? maybe fembot. watch Austin Powers, oh small white one with pink eyes (not as good as little green man)


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 13, 2004)

Assylum Seekers Lounge

MazzyStar - Tick tock tick tock ......


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 13, 2004)

WARNING WARNING
this thread is being h-jacked for the purposes of finding a suitable representation to ASL

Anemic Sniverlers Lag


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 13, 2004)

American Sign Language

Anemic Sexists Leauge

Anonymous Singles Lounge

Anyone Sneaking Lozenges?

Artesian Springs, Limited (a bottled water company?)

Animals Sending Love

*clears throat*  Sorry.  I do this with the letter combinations on car license plates all the time.  It's a good way to alleviate boredom on long car trips.


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 13, 2004)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> American Sign Language
> 
> Anemic Sexists Leauge
> 
> ...


 
*A*nnoying *S*ingers *L*eague

....I believe Liam Gallagher has been nominated as its mascot.


----------

